# Shallow reefs at Redcliffe on low tide



## WadsYak (May 20, 2013)

Ive been fishing the shallow reefs at Redcliffe like Shield st and etc on high tide and have had plenty of luck with the squire/snapper but at low tide it is pretty quiet, should I be paddling out a bit further at low tide? Ive got no fish finder or depth sounder on my yak as of yet so its a bit hit and miss atm, Im still gonna keep trying :lol: but was just wondering if anyone fishes these reefs at low and has any sort of luck?


----------



## WadsYak (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info Lazy.... I mainly go out after work to fish the sundown, been out about 5 times in the last 2 weeks and my best luck has been halfway between the jetty and shield st (some squire and a couple of snappper 50-60cm) but it was at high tide, I only go out as far as just past the jetty break wall cause its been a bit windy, Im only a beginner and dont wanna get out of me depth haha, Ive only got a small yak so I think that green marker would be a bit of a stretch in these conditions for me atm im not sure, Im gonna give a go this arvo in my usual spot and see how I go anyway. I cant wait for the conditions to get better so I can explore a bit more. Cheers mate


----------



## WadsYak (May 20, 2013)

Scrap that im waiting till wednesday bit to windy for me atm haha


----------



## WadsYak (May 20, 2013)

Thanks mate thats some good info I went down and had a look and there was white caps everywhere.....Wed, Thurs, Friday and the weekend are looking promising so fingers crossed, I hope conditions are not always gonna be like this through the winter, although hays inlet is always a good option in bad conditions, and flathead are better eating than snapper I reckon.....just not quite as fun to catch. Other than that its meat pies for me too haha. Cheers


----------



## Aerocaster (Jan 29, 2013)

Interesting thread and some great advice from lazybugger. I caught my best snapper earlier this year closer in than the green buoy. What I've been wondering is when you're on a drift, do you generally cast out your soft plastic in the direction of drift and wind back in or cast behind and let it run out behind you and keep jigging it to give some action as it follows you along at your drifting speed?
Thanks.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Aerocaster said:


> Interesting thread and some great advice from lazybugger. I caught my best snapper earlier this year closer in than the green buoy. What I've been wondering is when you're on a drift, do you generally cast out your soft plastic in the direction of drift and wind back in or cast behind and let it run out behind you and keep jigging it to give some action as it follows you along at your drifting speed?
> Thanks.


Both methods Aerocaster (though I don't fish SP's generally). Both seem to work. If you drift fish one on or near the bottom, that can score you fish too (and a few snags).


----------



## WadsYak (May 20, 2013)

Your probably after some advice from these guys but I caught a nice one drifting a squidgee wrigler jigging it slowly behind me but I also got a few snags too :? ...I dont really know just saying it worked for me when I tried. But I only tried because I ran out of fresh squid when I was out there  I prefer bait aswell. Thanks for the help from everyone as ive said im just starting out so any input helps. Cheers


----------

